# AR Purchase



## Gulfcity (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey guys, never owned or shot an AR of any kind. I've looked at a few and I'm starting my research of what I would like to purchase. What do you think about LMT (Lewis Machine & Tool) AR's? It looked and felt great in the hands, not to bad of a price either. Also, I've been looking at Stag. I don't need top of the line, nor do I want to have to upgrade. I'm not looking for optics right now, just open sights. Whats your suggestions or advice?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

LMT and stags are nice rifles for sure. The market is soft and over saturated right now so if you dont have to buy new there can be some sweet used rifles to be had right now for a good price!

If you do want to buy new and want to make it your own, you could get a nice lower and a parts kit from Delton which is of nice quality and not counting optics or fancy smancy railed handguards, you could probably get it all done for around 700 or so. It's fun and easy!


----------



## Gulfcity (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks, I'm all about saving money and I'd like to get one used. I'll check out delton tomorrow when I have time to sit and look at a build. There is so much info about building an ar. What's some suggestions on lowers, uppers and barrels.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Gulfcity said:


> Thanks, I'm all about saving money and I'd like to get one used. I'll check out delton tomorrow when I have time to sit and look at a build. There is so much info about building an ar. What's some suggestions on lowers, uppers and barrels.


 
Its really not as difficult as it may seem to build your own and it comes with a sense of accomplishment. Here is a good how to link:

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=3&f=4&t=226782


As long as you go with a Mil-spec lower you shouldnt have too many problems. Dont get caught up in the price. Stag, LWRC, S&W Del-ton, RRA, LMT, Spike's Tactical I could go on and on and I haven't had an issue with any of them. 

Uppers assemblies are the way to go for a beginner and are a lil different. Everyone seems to have a preference or opinion on certain things (chrome lining, twist, etc...) A few things you need to look out for: 16" barrel or 14.5" with a pinned/permanently installed flash hider totaling 16" (NFA), M4 ramps are a must for me, flat top uppers need an BUIS or (back up iron sight) most standard upper assemblies have a gas block front sight.

Here's a quick list of most of the stuff you need, the lower is the only part of the weapon that requires FFL transfer everything else can be mail ordered or picked up relatively easily:

Lower: Striped or assembled
Lower Parts Kit: (LPK) if you go with a stripped lower
Buffer tube: Mil-spec or Commercial 
Buffer Spring
Buffer Body
Castle nut
Bolt
Charging handle
Upper: Assembled or Stripped(not quite as simple as doing a lower)
Stock
BUIS for flat tops

AR wrench and some common hand tools and you're good to go.

P.S. Watch out for that little detent spring if it takes off on you its really hard to find!:whistling:


----------



## Gulfcity (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys for the info. I'll start my research and parts list. I'm going to take my time and build an ar. That way I can build as funding allows and it makes sense because I'll know the rifle inside and out. Let the fun begin.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Gulfcity said:


> Thanks, I'm all about saving money and I'd like to get one used. I'll check out delton tomorrow when I have time to sit and look at a build. There is so much info about building an ar. What's some suggestions on lowers, uppers and barrels.


Just like most things...you get what you pay for. When it comes to quality, fit, finish and *resale*, the top name is Colt. Bravo Company, Noveske, LMT and Rock River also produce good factory built rifles.

The rest of the field (Olympic, DPMS, Delton, Spikes, etc) are all fine shooters, but they are cheaper for a reason.

When it comes to resale, you take a chance with a build as a Franken-gun can be harder to sell than a higher end factory build. 

Final note, you can go crazy with your AR attaching accesories and making it clunky and heavy. KISS (keep it simple...)


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

And don't forget Bushmaster in the top name brands. Be wary of Colt unless you go all Colt component's, because a lot of their parts are not compatible with other manufactures, and vice-versa.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I got this one I put on a different thread. Lots of upgrades. $1000 Rock River. Already has sights, chrome bore barrell, heavy barrell, SOCOM fore grip, flashlight, SOCOM stock( Which is sweet) real nice match trigger.*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*sold pending pickup, the one i put up any way.*


----------



## Gulfcity (Nov 26, 2008)

BCBZ71, yeah keeping it simple. Turtle, appreciate the offer but I need to get rid of a few things in order to purchase. Car and homeowners insurance premiums due this month. Just going to take a little time.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Gulfcity said:


> BCBZ71, yeah keeping it simple. Turtle, appreciate the offer but I need to get rid of a few things in order to purchase. Car and homeowners insurance premiums due this month. Just going to take a little time.


*I may be able to help with your insurance. Am I your Agent now? If not I can most likley save you some money on both of those polcies. Give me a call when you have time and I will quote you on both. All my contact info is on here.*


----------



## jamie1972 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a bushmaster ar and it is a great gun never any problems, might be willing to sell or trade.


----------



## wmelswick (Mar 1, 2010)

*Lmt*

It is not that bad building your own AR. I built my first one last year. using a Doublestar upper and a LMT/LCW lower. 

I got my lower online from Lauer Custom Weaponry. It is made by LMT but is stamped with LCW's mark. Here is a link to the site if you want to check it out: http://www.lauerweaponry.com/item-d...lcw15lower.gif&CFID=53499237&CFTOKEN=17406288. 

Hope you enjoy building your own AR:thumbup: It's a blast.

Semper Fi


----------



## Big Wizard (Oct 11, 2009)

Go with a LaRue tactical or Noveske upper and build your lower.
This way a pro dose the critical things like head spacing and you can do the easier stuff.
Good luck and let us know how it goes.
Robert.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Big Wizard said:


> Go with a LaRue tactical or Noveske upper and build your lower.
> This way a pro dose the critical things like head spacing and you can do the easier stuff.
> Good luck and let us know how it goes.
> Robert.


 
2nd the LaRue tactical and for the money I think RRA Match trigger is hard to beat


----------



## skeeter1223 (Feb 20, 2008)

Gulf.. Tim over at baywatch arms and accessories here in pensacola has been very helpful with ordering my parts and helping me make choices because it seems everyone and their brother makes ar parts..


----------



## Gulfcity (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Skeet. I'm going to the show this weekend to check out everything and get a feel for what I'd like to build. I'll go see Tim in a couple of weeks, I'd like to see his shop.


----------



## skeeter1223 (Feb 20, 2008)

He dosent have a whole lot in the shop itself but he can order just about anything and have it ready to pick up really quick. Even befor he had opened the shop at all he ordered alot of primers lead and dies for us and seem ver knowledgable and fair on his prices. and if anyone knows exactly where that show is at in robertsdale I need some direction


----------



## Gulfcity (Nov 26, 2008)

Its at the Robertsdale Civic Center. Go south on hwy 59 through Robertsdale and turn left at the red light by the high school.


----------



## skeeter1223 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks gulf that was a pretty good lil show glad it wasnt packed and found my a3 upper piece i was lookin for for 30$ cheaper than i could order it online


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Building an AR from a parts kit is basicly pretty simple, as per the aforemention link to a build thread. The only special tool I had to get was an offset roll pin punch for the mag release catch roll pin. The thread shows using vice grips with taped jaws to press it in. I've done it that way but the special punch is the way to go IMHO. It's available from Brownells.

Also be VERY careful when installing the little springs and plungers that hold the take down pins in the lower. These little parts are a pain and I've launched many into oblivion. It would probably be easier for someone with more dexterious hands than my bear paws.

Rick


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

i have 2 bushmasters, one with carry handle and burris tactital scope, about 975.00 at academey and a bushmaster predator, 20 in barrell match trigger free floating barrell, they have dropped from 1200.00 to under a thousand at academey. usa speedshop had one last time i was there for 750.00 think it was a deltron. both my bushmasters will hit a dime at 100 yards


----------

